# Pen blank box



## Tclem (Aug 22, 2014)

Up for grabs is a sfrb of pen blanks All you have to do is tell me how many are here. I have no counted them yet but will do so tomorrow. Will not count the scales or the blocks or gc blanks. I will let this run until Monday. Closest ( over or under ) wins

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mrfish55 (Aug 22, 2014)

not going to count but guessing 250? thats a lot of pens


----------



## Tclem (Aug 22, 2014)

Some of the stacks are double and triple stacked so if that threw you off you can have another guess. I forgot to say that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2014)

421


----------



## Sprung (Aug 22, 2014)

275

And however many there are, that's going to be a lot of pen making!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 22, 2014)

267


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 22, 2014)

350


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice Tony!!! Kudos on you....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 22, 2014)

Here? There are zero pen blanks here. To be rectified soon when Tony send the sfrb I just won. Now what can a duck call maker do with pen blanks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2014)

you can play jenga....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Here? There are zero pen blanks here. To be rectified soon when Tony send the sfrb I just won. Now what can a duck call maker do with pen blanks?




At least you can glue 4 together(if you know how to do that) and make a call- now me-those look like what i call kindling.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drgam (Aug 22, 2014)

377


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 22, 2014)

243


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 22, 2014)

There is not a single pen blank there. There are however about xxx blanks for toothpick holders, keychain, stylus, and other non pen items there but in a pinch I suppose you could use them for pens.... 

Edit- I reviewed the photo and I'm going to revise my guess- 302, And upon further review They are indeed pen blanks. My bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 22, 2014)

Can somebody ban Henry please.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TMAC (Aug 22, 2014)

368.
Cool giveaway Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2014)

A bunch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 23, 2014)

426.3


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 24, 2014)

203 Great looking blanks. 
David


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2014)

You guys participating are gonna have to figure out how to validate the winner, based on my assumptions that there are more than twenty blanks and that Tony has the usual numbers of fingers and toes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm waiting to find out how he's gonna get all those blanks into a SFRB for the winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> You guys participating are gonna have to figure out how to validate the winner, based on my assumptions that there are more than twenty blanks and that Tony has the usual numbers of fingers and toes.


I thought about getting you to help but I know people from NC can't count that high

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 24, 2014)

335. Shall I pm you my address now?
Oh, and this SFRB that you're squashing everything in, is it like Tardis? Bigger on the inside than on the outside?


----------



## khobson (Aug 24, 2014)

343 and not a sliver more!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 24, 2014)

303


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> You guys participating are gonna have to figure out how to validate the winner, based on my assumptions that there are more than twenty blanks and that Tony has the usual numbers of fingers and toes.


I'm guessing Tony is good to 21...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm guessing Tony is good to 21...


Are you thinking he'll use the hairs on his head?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Are you thinking he'll use the hairs on his head?


He's from MS.. so he should be able to count to 22 on his fingers and toes. Doesn't everyone down there have 6 toes on each foot?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 24, 2014)

Only those in Lamar county. That's where the nuclear testing was......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok ok ok ok and the winner is........ He was off by 28.................another was off by 32 ........





But the winner is











@Sprung correct number if pen blanks was 303 his guess was275. Send me you info again bud. I must not have stored it in my phone yet.
Thanks again all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

@Tclem Hey Tony---- Take a look at my guess revised a couple days ago :) Send them to Sprung anyways he can use them.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 25, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> @Tclem Hey Tony---- Take a look at my guess revised a couple days ago :) Send them to Sprung anyways he can use them.


Ahhhhh man I didn't see the revision. I'll just send both of y'all a box. I've got your contact. I was kinda keeping up with it as people guessed and didn't remember seeing your edit.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Tony... you obviously didn't see my edit either... that I made just now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2014)

Woah! didn't think I had a shot in the dark winning this one, or even coming close! Just made a random guess! 

Thanks, Tony! I'll PM you with my info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2014)

Uh oh! just saw the controversy caused by Colin. there's always got to be one in the bunch to cause trouble!  But, with a guess that was only 1 off, he's the real winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Uh oh! just saw the controversy caused by Colin. there's always got to be one in the bunch to cause trouble!  But, with a guess that was only 1 off, he's the real winner!


He probably edited the edit date to reflect Saturday. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

Tclem said:


> He probably edited the edit date to reflect Saturday. Lol




We can do that??? Why didn't they tell me that earlier???


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey, I didnt edit my guess and it's closer to 303 than 375 is. ??????


----------



## Tclem (Aug 25, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Hey, I didnt edit my guess and it's closer to 303 than 375 is. ??????


Man I have messed this all up. His guess was 275. It's on the first page (edited) but Colin actually guessed 302 Saturday. He edited his post and I didn't see his edited post so he actually won but since I told Matt he won I am sending both of them boxes


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Hey, I didnt edit my guess and it's closer to 303 than 375 is. ??????


I think Tony typo'd, cuz my guess was 275.


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 25, 2014)

Oooooooh, I see. :cool2:


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 25, 2014)

@SENC called it right... but it appears counting wasn't the issue so much as reading... lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 25, 2014)

It was the counting that got him originally befuddled. The rest just naturally followed. I do love it when Tone runs a giveaway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> It was the counting that got him originally befuddled. The rest just naturally followed. I do love it when Tone runs a giveaway.


I was hoping for a little help but noooooo you were probably taking pictures of the tide or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2014)

Tony, I forgot to post yesterday that the package you sent arrived yesterday. Thanks a bunch! Very nice blanks! Already got plans for a unique way to pair up some of the colors of dyed blanks - but I'll share that when I post pics of completed pens. Seeing the colors together gave me some ideas, and my mother-in-law already gave me a verbal purchase order for a number of pens using said idea so she can give them as Christmas gifts!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Tony, I forgot to post yesterday that the package you sent arrived yesterday. Thanks a bunch! Very nice blanks! Already got plans for a unique way to pair up some of the colors of dyed blanks - but I'll share that when I post pics of completed pens. Seeing the colors together gave me some ideas, and my mother-in-law already gave me a verbal purchase order for a number of pens using said idea so she can give them as Christmas gifts!


Make pens and set them aside. My first Christmas was last year as I started turning pens the Christmas before but I got hammered with orders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Make pens and set them aside. My first Christmas was last year as I started turning pens the Christmas before but I got hammered with orders.



Great advice and I'm currently working on doing just that. I've got almost two dozen pens lined up from the last few weeks that have no home yet! My in-laws are going to take a handful of them with them and offer them for sale to their friends, people they work with, etc. Once I get a few sold I'll be ordering as much kits as I've got money for and starting to build up some inventory. (And I've got honey-do furniture builds to work on too!)


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Great advice and I'm currently working on doing just that. I've got almost two dozen pens lined up from the last few weeks that have no home yet! My in-laws are going to take a handful of them with them and offer them for sale to their friends, people they work with, etc. Once I get a few sold I'll be ordering as much kits as I've got money for and starting to build up some inventory. (And I've got honey-do furniture builds to work on too!)



When you are ready for display options let me know and I can give you the plans for what I use. Cheap as heck to make and easy to set up and take down


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> When you are ready for display options let me know and I can give you the plans for what I use. Cheap as heck to make and easy to set up and take down


I would like the plans as well if possible. Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> When you are ready for display options let me know and I can give you the plans for what I use. Cheap as heck to make and easy to set up and take down



Those plans would be good to have. I'll keep that in mind. Or maybe just have you send them now, so I don't forget to ask you about them in the future.


----------

